#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Strategic management update & implementation according to ISO 9001

## Mohammadfaazeli

Hello colleages
How does ISO 9001 ensure to implement strategic management & BSC completely 100% and also ensure to update strategic management?(according to which clauses of standard?)


Thanks a lot.See More: Strategic management update & implementation according to ISO 9001

----------

